# Shorter and shorter cycles? BC too?



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

My period returned when my nursing DS was about 16 months and since then, my cycles seem to be getting shorter and shorter. I am definitely ovulating, but it seems that I ovulate almost as soon as my period is finished. Cycles are now between 21-24 days vs. 28-30 pre-baby. The periods aren't painful, just the ovulation, and my hormones feel out of wack --I sweat so much now ... not pleasant smells, that's for sure! Any remedies? And about birth control, I do not want to become pregnant but with such a short cycle, how can I find safe days without being on the pill or mini-pill?
Thanks!


----------



## mom2emerson (Mar 23, 2005)

No answers for you but I'm experiencing a similar thing: much shorter cycles. DD is 18 mo old and we are still BF. I'm not sure if I'm ovulating, but assume I must be.....


----------

